

Dad patches Zalda to learn daughter that girls can be heroes - VaucGiaps
http://exple.tive.org/blarg/?p=3274

======
CarstenW
This is just awesome. I wish there was more choice in games to have a
girl/woman be the main character, and hope the gaming industry catches up
before my daughter gets old enough for this.

I also hope he does Gears of War next ;)

------
jethroalias97
a learnee is a teacher

a teachee is a learner

